# Community Participation > Bookmarks >  Unnamed Island bookmark

## Andarr

So when I saw this part of a forum i thought as a lover of a good read and mapping, that this is pretty neat idea, and that i have to give it a try. 

After finishing one big project i wanted to do something that can be completed in one sitting, and i must say that i almost did it on one sitting. Anyway here is finished bookmark.

Please do tell me what you think about it.

Its meant to be folded in half at the mark and glued together as doublesided bookmark.

----------


## Arimel

They look really great to me. I like the shading you have applied to them. The idea of folding them across is simple yet a very effective way of doing. I am kicking myself now for not having done that with a few that I recently made... that would have been so much better then my partial-failed glue attempt (the edges did not entirely align but the glue began setting before I could fix it. This would ensure one side at least would be perfect)!

----------


## Elatan

That's a really nice bookmark, I especially like the city symbols and trees!

----------


## Hrafnagudh

I love it. It's something I would like to find in a sea museum or something similar. Great job  :Smile:

----------


## ChickPea

Looks great!

----------


## Papierkriegerin

What an amazing map! I already feel inspired to try doing sth like that myself! Well... at the moment I am too busy with other projects, but I'll keep it in mind for sure! Quick question though: Why did you choose to glue instead of taking thicker paper and drawing on both sides? Did you want to be able to see the whole map on one glance whilst working on it or...?

----------


## petstoreavm

I absolutely enjoy the trees and city icons on this bookmark!

----------


## hregrin

This is absolutely gorgeous. Never thought about that format but that's absolutely something I might explore down the line...

----------


## armyforetell

> So when I saw this part of a forum i thought as a lover of a good read and mapping, that this is pretty neat idea, and that i have to give it a try. 
> 
> After finishing one big project i wanted to do something that can be completed in one sitting, and i must say that i almost did it on one sitting. Anyway here is finished bookmark.
> 
> Please do tell me what you think about it.
> 
> Its meant to be folded in half at the mark and glued together as doublesided bookmark.


Wow! I always look at the works of the community mates and I can only enjoy it and overthinking about the way I can do the same one

----------

